# Claiming unemployment Benefit



## Dempo (13 Mar 2008)

Can anyone advise as to how one goes about claiming unemployment benifit. Having been in continious employment for many years I now find myself not being able to gain employment given the current climate. I should disclose i am pursuing a documented constructive dismissal case also. My question is, what is required when first contacting a local social welfare office, I am told Birth certs, PPS numbers etc are required. I have survived on savings for a number of weeks but it is now a struggle with mortgage and other commitments. Who said the economy is not in down turn. Thank you to anyone who can advise.


----------



## purpeller (13 Mar 2008)

*Re: Claiming unemployment Benifit*

Have a look at the citizens' information site:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/employment/unemployment-and-redundancy/losing-your-job

Your best bet though is to ring them and ask directly.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Mar 2008)

*Re: Claiming unemployment Benifit*

Present yourself at your local SW office and bring:
1. Two forms of ID, one photo (licence, passport)
2. Your LONG version of birth cert. (to verify your date of birth, passport should be OK)
3. P45 if to hand.
4. PPSN number.

They will ask you reason you left work. Tell them about constructive dismissal case. They will write to former employer to ask for his version of leaving.


----------



## gipimann (13 Mar 2008)

*Re: Claiming unemployment Benifit*

Yes, the person can sign on without a P45 and should do so at the earliest opportunity.

There will be a specific local office for the address where the person lives and the claim has to be made there.   If there is any confusion over where it might be (e.g. if person lives close to 2 different offices), a phone call to either of the offices will sort that out.   There's a list of phone numbers available on the DSFA website www.welfare.ie


----------



## SarahMc (14 Mar 2008)

*Re: Claiming unemployment Benifit*



Welfarite said:


> Present yourself at your local SW office and bring:
> 1. Two forms of ID, one photo (licence, passport)
> 2. Your LONG version of birth cert. (to verify your date of birth, passport should be OK)
> 3. P45 if to hand.
> ...


 
And a utility bill, or some other proof of address.
Details of savings


----------



## Staples (15 Mar 2008)

*Re: Claiming unemployment Benifit*

Visit your local social welfare office as a priority.  As far as I know, you only get paid from the first day you present yourself so don't wait until you have all the documentation.  You can get this afterwards.


----------

